# Happy Australia Day Aussies - 26th January!



## Dana (Jan 24, 2021)

* 













*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Jan 25, 2021)

A glimpse of my Australia!


----------



## Dana (Jan 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 146207Thank you Ruthanne


----------



## Dana (Jan 25, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>



G'day from Oz, RadishRose


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

It's the day after Rabbie Burns  Birthday and celebration night.. all would have been a sorry place in Scotland tonight with no Burns' suppers' and no  Ceilidhs ....


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 25, 2021)

Happy Australia Day !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Jan 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> It's the day after Rabbie Burns  Birthday and celebration night.. all would have been a sorry place in Scotland tonight with no Burns' suppers' and no  Ceilidhs ....





_Some hae meat and canna eat, -- And some wad eat that want it; But we hae meat, and we can eat, Sae let the Lord be thankit (Rabbie Burns)._

Cheers hollydolly!


----------



## Dana (Jan 26, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Happy Australia Day !


----------



## Dana (Jan 26, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


>



Good on ya, mate!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2021)

Happy Australia Day Dana to you and all of our Aussie members!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 26, 2021)

Like Columbus Day, there are mixed feelings about Australia Day because of the date that commemorates the landing of the first fleet at Port Jackson in 1788. (AKA as Sydney Harbour). Australia did not exist at the time and did not come into existence until 1901.  

All that is necessary to resolve the Australia Day/Invasion Day tensions would be to change the date. It isn't as though it hasn't been changed before but there is an underlying and unresolved culture war going on over here and the government is sticking fast to the current date.

Proof that changing the date is really no big deal


----------



## Dana (Jan 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Happy Australia Day Dana to you and all of our Aussie members!



Thank you very much SeaBreeze


----------



## Dana (Jan 26, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Like Columbus Day, there are mixed feelings about Australia Day because of the date that commemorates the landing of the first fleet at Port Jackson in 1788. (AKA as Sydney Harbour). Australia did not exist at the time and did not come into existence until 1901.
> 
> All that is necessary to resolve the Australia Day/Invasion Day tensions would be to change the date. It isn't as though it hasn't been changed before but there is an underlying and unresolved culture war going on over here and the government is sticking fast to the current date.
> 
> Proof that changing the date is really no big deal



Yes, I have the same opinion.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Jan 26, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


 Brilliant RadishRose, what a treat. I've never come across that video


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 26, 2021)

Tony


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 26, 2021)

@Dana , I must admit I never knew about Australia Day. I loved all the posts and music as well. so very interesting. How do you celebrate with fireworks or picnics?


----------



## Dana (Jan 26, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> View attachment 146391
> 
> Tony



Soooo cute, thank you!!


----------



## Dana (Jan 26, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Dana , I must admit I never knew about Australia Day. I loved all the posts and music as well. so very interesting. How do you celebrate with fireworks or picnics?





Ruth n Jersey said:


> Hi Ruth n jersey, we celebrate usually with fireworks, picnics, street parades, beach parties and bar-b-ques. On that day too new migrants from other countries are sworn in as Australian citizens. A lot happens. Of course this year celebrations were curtailed a little  because of Covid, but nevertheless still lots of fun. Thanks for asking


----------

